# Anyone going to Orlando Repticon this weekend?



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Just curious--who's planning on going?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Just curious--who's planning on going?


Were going to be there.

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just going to post and ask this question but it seems that you have beaten me to it...

Im going on sunday anyone else going??


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> Were going to be there.
> 
> Alpha Pro Breeders


Just sent you a request through your website...what frogs are you bringing? Do you have any female powder blue tincs available (looking for 1)?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Dom, I'm going on Saturday (have to pick up plants on the way over...).


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm going Saturday or Sunday.
Probably Saturday.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im going to be there! I am looking to buy ( a reasonably priced group of 3 maybe 4) either terribilis, bicolor, or galacts. I will probably be there both days. Hope to see everyone there! You will know me, my boyfriend and I will have our juvi bearded dragons on our shoulders.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

so i think im going both days! i shall have to were my chewbacca shirt. see you all there!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

See everybody early on Saturday. (10 or 11am?)


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't buy everything before I get there Paul! I'll see you all around noon-12:30.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

ill be there around 12ish tomorrow


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Any darts?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Three vendors with darts: Alpha Pro Breeders, Bay Area Reptiles, and one other.

Saw the following frogs available: Tinc.'s (citronellas, byh, azureus, cobalts), auratus (CR, panamanian, blue & black), Leuc.'s, orange galact.'s, imitators, panguana lamasi, bastimentos pum.'s, E. trivittata, terribilis (orange & mint), vittatus.

I picked up a pair of Tarapoto imi's from Ron @ AlphaProBreeders, and a couple more Mantella madagascariensis (my pair have been lonely...) from Bay Area Reptiles.

The show wasn't nearly as busy as last year. 

I'll post pics of the new aquisitions soon.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

wow..pretty good. Decent prices? I am trying to figure out if I should drive all the way from sarasota.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Most of the prices were pretty good. PM me with what you were looking for, and I should be able to tell you a price.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's my new imi's...if anyone wanted to see....


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice... I couldnt make it in time :{ Next time


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Here's my new imi's...if anyone wanted to see....


Nice imitators Alastair. They have some size as well. Were they sold 0.0.2 or 1.1? Good luck to you if they are 1.1


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

dflorian said:


> Nice imitators Alastair. They have some size as well. Were they sold 0.0.2 or 1.1? Good luck to you if they are 1.1


They were sold as 1.1. I'm pretty sure they're a pair--the "less orange" one has a wider profile, and isn't quite as bold--so I would surmise this is most likely a female. The other frog is really bold--heck he tried to stare me down in the deli cup! I've heard a couple of calls coming from the temp tank today, but I haven't been able to verify that the darker frog was calling.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Here's my new imi's...if anyone wanted to see....


are these the ones Ron had?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

dom said:


> are these the ones Ron had?


Yes. I had emailed Ron a few days before, and he ws holding this pair for me (so you probably didn't see these). He did have two other pair at the show.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Yes. I had emailed Ron a few days before, and he ws holding this pair for me (so you probably didn't see these). He did have two other pair at the show.


oh ok , ya i saw some of the tarapoto that he had. Had lots of other beauties as well 

good show overall i thought


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I was pretty impressed with the availability at the show. There didn't seem to be as many people there as last year, so I hope the vendors did well enough to return....


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

RarePlantBroker said:


> I was pretty impressed with the availability at the show. There didn't seem to be as many people there as last year, so I hope the vendors did well enough to return....


I would love to come back to this show, next time I'm going to have to wrap a vacation around it. (I think I just talked myself into it, at least until I have to make that long drive home to Ohio)
Hope your enjoying your Tarapotos, it was great meeting you and the other Orlando dart people.

Ron
Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I was quite impressed with the show as far as Orlando shows go for frogs.

Great meeting you Alasdair and your family! 
Those tarapotos were incredible in person.

Thanks again Ron for the supplements and feeders. I hope you come back to Orlando.

I guess I missed you Dom!?


----------

